# Bestes Setup für alle Klassen im 2v2,3v3 und 5v5



## Thoryia (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier eine Liste zusammenstellen mit eurer Hilfe, die das jeweils EINFACHSTE und vor allem am LEICHTESTEN zu spielende Team in jeder Arena aufführt, so das Ihr möglichst schnell eine möglichst hohe Wertung erreichen könnt!
Ich fand diesen Link hier so interessant, >>>Klick hier!<<<das mir die Idee kam zu diesem Thread, wo ich diese Informationen mit eurer Hilfe so nach und nach zusammenzutragen will.

Ausserdem ist auch dieser Link hier interessant, der Weltweit die populärsten Setups zeigt im Highranking ab 2000. Highranking Liste

Ich hoffe auf rege Posts und eure Hilfe, gerne füge ich auch die ideale Arena Skillung mit Link der jeweiligen Klassen hinzu.

Ich sortiere es Alphabetisch und der Char um den es jeweils geht steht Unterstrichen da. Aufgeführt sind das bestmögliche Lineup inklusive Arena Skillung, das mit dem jeweiligen Char in der Arena machbar ist. Dahinter schreib ich dann wie sehr dieses Lineup zu Empfehlen ist. Diese Empfehlung ist nicht so aufzufassen, das man mit anderen Kombos nicht gewinnen kann, es soll einfach nur klar gemacht werden, das es ungleich schwerer ist, NICHT mit der idealen Kombo zu spielen!

Informationstand ist Arena Saison 3. Ab Saison 4 wird sich sicherlich einiges ändern, ich werde die Liste dann dementsprechend anpassen.

*2 vs 2*



*Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) Empfehlung im 2v2, zurzeit noch das meist gespielte Team Weltweit!* 

Hexenmeister, SL(*24/37/0) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) zu empfehlen, allerdings Top Ranking schwerer

Hunter, MM(*11/41/9) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) für Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen, für perfekt gespielte Hunter allerdings DIE Kombo die im kommen ist!

*Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) Empfehlung im 2v2, zurzeit noch das meist gespielte Team Weltweit!*

Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) Für Anfänger kaum zu empfehlen, Top Ranking schwer, kein Heal, CC leicht Dispellbar

Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) für Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen im 2v2, Heal zu eingeschränkt, CC fehlt, leicht zu contern.

Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) zu empfehlen, aber schwer, CC < Insignie, Beide besser im 3v3! SP in etwa gleich.

Schamane, Resto(*0/20/41) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) für Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen im 2v2

Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) zu empfehlen, aber schwer, CC < Insignie, Beide besser im 3v3! SP in etwa gleich.


*3 vs 3*



Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) nur bedingt bis nicht zu empfehlen, alle 3 haben bessere Kombo

Hexenmeister, SL(*24/37/0) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) zu empfehlen im 3v3 allerdings Dmg eingeschränkt da SL zu lange braucht mit DoTs. Wenn Schurke gecontert ist, ist der Schaden vom WL easy wegzuheilen oder zu Dispellen.

Hunter, MM(*11/41/9) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) für Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen, allerdings für Skillige Hunter möglich. Rogue versucht erstes Target mit Stunlock auf einer Stelle zu fixieren, Hunter voll Dmg mit Schurke zusammen, Druide hält Healer im CC. Die Kombo punktet mit gutem Dmg und super CC.

Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) nur bedingt bis nicht zu empfehlen im 3v3

*Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) Top Empfehlung, bestes 3er Team Weltweit!* 

Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21) nur bedingt bis nicht zu empfehlen im 3v3

*Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Top Empfehlung, bestes 3er Team Weltweit!*

Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21) + Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) nur bedingt bis nicht zu empfehlen im 3v3

*Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) Top Empfehlung, bestes 3er Team Weltweit!* 



*5 vs 5*

Kleines Vorwort zum 5er: Im 5er sind die Chancen Situationsbedingt natürlich viel ausgeglichener, es gibt eine Menge guter Line ups, die sich nichts nehmen. Hier den besten zu küren ist/war schwer, hier gibt es definitiv KEIN Imba easy Winner Team. Es sind sicher auch einiges an Skillungen Möglich zum experimentieren, ich übernehme allerdings die Skillungen von weiter oben. Diese sind im 5er aber keine Pflicht Skillungen.



Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Hexenmeister, SL(*24/37/0) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41)

Hexenmeister, SL(*24/37/0) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42)+ Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41)

Hunter, BM(*41/20/0) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21)

Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44)

Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21)

Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21)

Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3) + Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21)

Schamane, Elementar(*40/0/21) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0) + Paladin, Heal(*41/20/0) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Krieger, MS(*35/23/3)

Schurke, Täuschung(*20/0/41) + Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Hexenmeister, SL(*24/37/0) + Mage, Ice(*17/0/44) + Priester, Disc(*42/19/0)



*Fazit*



Druide ist der beste Healer in 2v2, im 3v3 eher nur bedingt zu empfehlen aber im 5v5 auch sehr gefragt.

Hexenmeister ist im 2v2 möglich, aber nur zu 60% zu empfehlen wenn man TOP Rankings erreichen will. Für eine 1800-2000+ ist er aber möglich im 2v2, wobei die erste Wahl dann mit einem Druiden ist. Im 3v3 auch zu empfehlen wie aufgeführt, im 5v5 aber bessere Möglichkeiten.

Hunter ist im 2v2 und 3v3 nicht für Anfänger zu empfehlen, da er sehr viel Talent braucht um ihn in den kleinen Arenen zu meistern. Wer aber seinen Hunter drauf hat, sucht sich ein Druide und dann ist die Anticombo zum Druide/Warrior geboren. Für nicht Experten sucht euch lieber das 5v5 Team was oben steht, und dann gehts auch bei euch ab!

Krieger im 2v2 wie der Druide Top Empfehlung, im 3v3 eher nicht und im 5v5 auch zu empfehlen.

Mage im 2v2 ist für Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen, allerdings im 3v3 das Top Team! Im 5v5 ist ein gutes Line up möglich.

Paladin ist in keiner Skillung im 2v2 und 3v3 so richtig zu empfehlen. Als Holy oder auch als Retri geht er allerdings im 5v5 so richtig ab!

Priester ähnlich wie Hexer, es sind 2v2 Kombi möglich, aber Top Ranking nur schwer zu schaffen als Anfänger. 1800-2000 sind als SP machbar mit Schurke oder Hexer, aber Disc Priest ist leider das Non Plus Ultra in der Arena. Im 3v3 Das Top Team als Disc, im 5v5 spielt er auch seine Vorteile als Disc aus, da ist aber auch SP möglich.

Schamane kein 2v2 und 3v3 zu empfehlen als Anfänger um nach oben zu kommen, es fehlt einfach an CC. Dafür punktet er aber mit Kettenheal im 5v5, da ist die beste Möglichkeit um ganz weit nach oben zu kommen.

Schurke im 2v2 mit Disc und auch mit SP nicht zu unterschätzen, 1900-2000 Wertung durchaus realistisch. Aber wer wirklich Top Ranking will, sollte sich das Leben nicht im 2v2 unütz schwer machen, sondern geht lieber ins 3v3. Da ist der Schurke im Top Team vertreten! Im 5v5 gibts auch einige gute Kombinationen, ein Beispiel einer sehr guten steht oben.


--------------------------------------


Sollten sich Fehler eingeschlichen haben, so bitte ich um Mitteilung. Ansonsten soll diese Übersicht dazu dienen, seine(n) IDEALEN Arena Partner zu finden. Sicher gibt es auch andere Line ups die vielleicht auf Eurem Server erfolgreich sind, aber die sind nicht die Regel.

So das war es dann erstmal, abschliessen möchte ich mit einem schönen Zitat von Traumfresser, allerdings leicht Fehler editiert. Das bringt die Arena Situation genau auf den Punkt.

Traumfresser: "Ja ich weiß, du würdest aber gern mit deinem besten Freund spielen, und leider seid ihr beide halt Hunter. Egal, es ist alles zum Spass. Also aufi 2on2 aufgemacht und schon seid ihr im 1200er Bereich. 
...
... 
Jede Klasse hat ein ideal Line up mit anderen Klassen in dem es einfach am leichtesten ist, andere zu besiegen. Es gibt einfach meilenweit nix besseres als ein Schurke/Diszi/Eismage 3on3, Es gibt meilenweit nichts besseres als ein Krieger/Druide 2on2 und es gibt meilenweit nichts besseres als ein 12345 5on5. Warum würgst du dir als Schami im 2on2 einen ab wenn du den Sieg im 5on5 in den *** geblasen kriegst? Lasst es die Druide/Krieger im 2on2 doch unter sich austragen. geh in dein bracket und gewinne. Spiel mit dem perfekten linup FFS und mit nichts anderem. 

Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen. Das Manual geht an die, die gewinnen wollen. An niemand sonst."


----------



## Dunham (26. Mai 2008)

man kann nicht sagen, dass es "die" beste combo z.b. im 3er oder im 5er gibt, aber man kann das auf ca 3. einschränken.


ps: "geht in das bracket wo dus am besten hast". ich mit meinem mage z.b. mag 2er am meisten, weil da die kämpfe irgendwie...."schöner"sind. trotzdem regt es mich auf, dass wir gegen hexer 0,nix chancen haben^^
klar spiel ich auch 3er aber 2er mag ich trotzdem noch am meisten und ich hör da ned auf, nur weil hexer dudu jetzt am besten ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Richtig, und es soll ja auch niemanden den Spass verderben, mit den unmöglichsten Combos weiter 2er zu gehn. Aber wer gewinnen will, weil er eben noch Pkt und Teile braucht, der sucht sich eben sein Bestmögliches Team und die bestmögliche Arena für seinen Char aus.

Hat man dann alles erreicht, kann man aus Jux jede Arena mit jeder Kombo gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit der jeweils "besten" Kombo hab ich einfach die genommen, die Weltweit am häufigsten vertreten ist je Arena.

Ich bin Verbesserungsvorschlägen gegenüber aber nach wie vor offen.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

So ist eben WoW, wer effektiv speilen udn Ingame vorannkommen will, muss halt nen großteil des Spaßes opfern, was ich echt schade finde.

Zumindest hat es dann halt nix mehr mit "spielen" zu tun, sondern arbeit, das kann ich anderswo aber gegen Bezahlung, also wozu dann noch WoW "arbeiten"

Deshalb hab ich mit WoW aufgehört, meinen persönlichen "Spaßanteil" hab ich ausgereizt, alles andere was ich darüber hinaus würde erreichen können, würde mir persönlich eben in zu viel "arbeit" auarten, die Energie setz ich aber lieber in mir wichtigere Dinge.

is halt nurn Spiel, sollte man aber mal umbenennen in: "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" ist nämlich echt schlimm, wie manche heutzutage "spielen"


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Das ist richtig, WoW ist fast schon ein wenig zu real was solche Sachen angeht. Das macht die Arena aber irgendwie für die meisten so Faszinierend, das man sich eben absetzen kann mit dem besten Line up und der besten Skillung.

Ich finde im Game wird dir schon genug hinterher geschmissen, da kann man mal ein wenig Einsatz an manchen Stellen zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Eben, man kann eben auch zum Spaß mit Kumpels Skaten gehen, oder Professionell auf Tuniere, nur dann kann man eben auch nicht mal eben so was ausprobierne, ohne das es größere Folgen haben kann.

Muss man halt abwägen obs einen der Einsatz wert ist.

Das Problem am WoW ist eben, es fordert nen hohen Preis darin "gut" zu sein, nämlich viel Zeit und die muss man eben Opfern, wenn man "gut oder "sehr gut" sein will. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, der darf eben nicht rumheulen. Leider wiederspricht eben Letzteres etwas meiner persönlichen Vorstellung eines "Spieles" und deshalb lass ichs.

An für sich ist die Arena ne Tolle Sache, nur müsste es eben auch ne "Fun-Arena" geben, in der man Wertungslos spielen könnte, so würde man auch mehr Spaß haben könenn, weil man dort auch auf nicht "Punktejadg-Linups" trifft, und keiner die Sache so ernst nehmen würde. Dann hätte man da auch in ungünstigen Lineups mit Freunden halt einfach bischen Spaß. Aber WoW ist halt auch im PvP sehr unbalanced leider, von daher sollte man auch vom PvP nicht zu viel erwarten. 

"Spaß ist halt was du drauß machst"


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Die wertungslose Fun Arena gibt es und nennt sich Geplänkel. Kannst Du auch 2v2, 3v3 und 5v5 gehen. Oder in Stranglethorn gibts auch eine Arena zum Fun, und vor DM.

Ich verstehe deine Haltung voll und ganz, kann sie auch genau nach vollziehen. Habe selber auch gut 1 1/2 Jahre aufgehört mit WoW. Aber wieder angefangen mit dem festen Vorsatz, nicht mehr so viel zu spielen.
Daran halte ich mich auch, und das klappt wunderbar. Sieh WoW als ein Hobby wie Fussballspielen, Tennis oder Kart Rennen fahren. Diese Hobbys kannst Du genau wie WoW ein bisschen zum Spass mit Freunden machen, oder Du hängst Dich ein wenig mehr rein und bist Ehrgeizig.
Und genau für die letzteren ist dieses Manual gedacht. Wenn man das BESTE Team hat, das möglich ist spart man enorm Zeit, da man einfach nur seine 10-15 Games macht, und fertig. Dann kann man nach diesen 1-2 Stunden pro Woche(!!!) immer noch all die schönen Dinge mit Kumpels machen, die Du jetzt machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arena ist nun wirklich nicht Zeitaufwendig, um ganz nach oben zu kommen. Einfach nur Skill und Equip perfektionieren, bestes Line up Team suchen, und es ist easy going.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Stimmt schon, aber Geplänkel(hab ich ja ganz vergessen ich depp XD9 komtm man ja fast nie rein^^ zumindest bei usn auf dem realmpool, weils fast keine Sau macht.

Auch mit guten Lineup, oder "Besten" Linup muss man schon einiges an Trainingszeit investieren wenn man ganz oben mitspielen will, aber zum ordentlich Punkte abstauben fürs Arenaset isses ideal^^


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Das stimmt, aber schau mal was manche für Zeit verschwenden mit völlig unmöglichen Teams. Diese Zeit nutzen um das bestmögliche zusammen zu stellen, bissel Training, neues Team gründen um wieder bei 1500 anzufangen, und ab gehts!


----------



## Baltimus (26. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben und ausführlich erklärt (meine Meinung!)!

Vielleicht... vote 4 Sticky?

Mfg balti


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Danke sehr, aber gleich ein Sticky wär zuviel der Ehre. Ich werd mir wohl die Tage noch die Arbeit machen, und die optimalen Skillungen, welche jetzt nur als Zahlen da stehen mit einem Link zu versehen, der alles dann auch noch einmal in einem Talent Build zeigt.

Ich denke das wäre für den einen oder anderen auch hilfreich.

Allerdings warte ich noch ein wenig auf mehr Resonanz, da das doch sehr viel Arbeit ist, alles umzuschreiben und zu verlinken.


----------



## m1Cha (26. Mai 2008)

naja ich würd zu 5on5 halt 
2345
2346 
und euro comp erklärn

3on3 gibts ja nur rmp & rwd ...

2on2 = lol .


----------



## Schatten51 (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich mit deinen Ausführungen weder etwas neues gelernt habe (wobei ich zugegeben recht viel lese), noch stimmt ich mit deinen Ausführungen, insbesondere mit deinen 2on2 Varianten, überein.

Da ich nicht im Kopf habe, in wiefern das Posten von Links erlaubt ist, verweise ich hier auf die Suchfunktion diverser Suchmaschinen mit dem Suchbegriff "Arena Junkies". Dies ist eine tolle Seite für viele 2on2 und 3on3 Strategien.

Z.B. habe ich gerade den neuen Beitrag zum SPriest + BM Hunter gelesen der deine Favoriten-Kombi in 90% der Fälle schlägt. Ja nun kann man wieder sagen: "es gibt zu jeder Kombi ne Gegen-Kombi", aber alles was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes: Es gibt nicht DAS beste lineup. Es gibt höchstens lineups die - sagen wir mal - suboptimal sind (z. B. 2 Hunter etc.). Von daher finde ich die Auflistung der Kombinationen wie du sie gemacht hast nicht erwähnenswert. 

Allerdings finde ich es gut, dass du hier eine Diskussion anregst bzw. einen Art Guide verfasst. Dafür ein dickes DANKE. Und auch wenn mein Post nun wohl etwas sehr negativ klingen mag - es ist auch einiges was richtig ist in dem was du schreibst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Danke für das Feedback, Schatten51. Das Manual soll auch nicht dazu dienen, Leuten wie Dir, die sich bestens mit der Materie auskennen, einen besseren Weg aufzuzeigen, sondern eher den Anfängern oder Neulingen den Einstieg zu erleichtern. (Siehe meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Ich habe mich natürlich an Vorgaben gehalten, die ich finden konnte. Diese Lineups wie oben zu finden sind die, die Weltweit in den Ranking über 2000 geführt werden. 
Das von Dir erwähnte ist dort aber nicht zu finden, was mir sagt das es eben nicht so populär ist. Da die meisten aber den Weg des einfachsten Widerstandes gehen (wollen) kann man davon ausgehen, das wenn ca. 22% der Top Teams Weltweit Druide/Krieger sind und dann erst 12% das nächste Bracket mit Disc/Rogue erscheint und Dein erwähntes nirgens auftaucht...das es nicht so der Bringer ist, oder?
Nun bin ich mal einfach davon ausgegangen, das wenn viele das so machen, es irgendwie richtig sein wird. Sicher, und das stand ja auch in meinem Text gibt es spezielle "Freaks" die es schaffen, mit einer ansonsten schwer zu spielenden Kombo richtig weit zu kommen.

Nur da sag ich noch einmal: Warum schwer, wenn es auch einfach geht?

Ps: Das posten von Links ist durchaus gestattet, solange es keine anstößigen oder anderweitig verbotenen Sachen zeigt. Also her damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> naja ich würd zu 5on5 halt
> 2345
> 2346
> und euro comp erklärn
> ...


Also ich würde gerne etwas erklärn(?) was euro comp(?) ist? 3v3 vermute ich mal meinst Du die Rogue Magier Priest Kombo so wie ich sie als beste geschrieben hab? Also ich hab ja nix gegen Abkürzungen, aber das geht eindeutig zu weit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"2v2 = lol...sinnfrei oder was willst Du mir sagen? Also ehrlich, ich hab mir jetzt volle 10 Minuten Zeit genommen, um zu versuchen deinen Text zu verstehen, bzw. die Aussage darin zu finden.

Vergeblich.


----------



## Schatten51 (26. Mai 2008)

Hm leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr, wo geklärt wurde was 2345 und 2346 ist. Im Endeffekt ist das eine 0815 Kombination die einen im 5er recht weit bringt. Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern das bei 2345 ein Ele-Shami, Mage, Krieger + 2 Heiler (welche sind mir entfallen) dabei sind. Beim 2346 wird statt dem Mage ein Warlock mitgenommen.

rmp = rogue, mage, priest
rwd = rogue, warlock, dudu

euro comp sagt mir auch nichts.

Hier noch der Link zu meiner angekündigten Seite: http://www.arenajunkies.com/

Dort gibt es diverse Strategien von Leuten mit einem >2000er Rating für einzelne 2er und 3er Kombinationen. Einfach mal durchlesen, ich habe dort sehr viel gelernt. Von Kleinigkeiten die noch das letzte bisschen aus dem eigenen Char rausholen, bis zu Dingen wo ich dann gesagt habe: Warum denkst DU eigentlich nicht an so offensichtliche Dinge ^^


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Danke sehr, ich werd es mir gleich mal zu Gemüte führen. Das mit den rmp und rwd hab ich ja noch verstanden, und das 2345 usw. entspricht ja dann auch genau meiner Liste oben. Es steht ja da, das es eine Menge guter 5v5 Lineups gibt, die sich nichts nehmen.

Aber er kürzt einfach so derbe ab, und den Sinn seiner Aussage versteh ich nicht. Kritik, Lob, Verbesserung, einen Fehler den er gefunden hat? Siehst Du da was?


----------



## Schatten51 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube er wollte hier nur seine Überlegenheit posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lächeln und weiterlesen, das hilft bei mir immer.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

So, also ich hab mir die Seite da mal durchgelesen und meinen Eingangstext dahingehend geändert. Diese Brackets oben sind die EINFACHSTEN zu spielenden, so wird es ja auch auf Deiner Seite jeweils geschrieben.
Es steht halt da, das eben DIESER SP mit seinem BM Hunter Freund 90% der Krieger/Druiden schlägt, nur denk daran er spielt in EINEM Realmpool und ist sicher nicht das Maß an dem man dieses Line up nun messen und bewerten kann. Er schreibt in seiner Beschreibung auch genau dasselbe, Krieger/Druide ist die am einfachsten zu spielende 2v2 Kombo im Moment immer noch, denn da ist eine 60-70% Gewinnchance da. Vielleicht kann man mit der SP/BM Kombo tatsächlich Warri/Dudu schlagen, aber es ist unglaublich schwerer, so hoch zu kommen damit!

Warten wir ab was mit Season 4 kommt, im Moment seh ich noch kein Änderungsbedarf aufgrund dieser Seite.

Es bestätigt alles in allem was ich Eingangs erwähnte, es gibt immer verrückte die ihren Char bis zur Perfektion beherrschen und dann natürlich auch in der Lage sind, extrem unpassende Kombos zu einem Ranking 2000+ zu spielen.

Aber der Durchschnittlich begabte Spieler, dem das Manual hier ja helfen soll, wird das wohl eher nicht schaffen.


----------



## MLK1006 (26. Mai 2008)

Wo ist der Shadowpriester?

Ich bin gut mit priester d.h. ich kann doch wohl mit skill andere klassen schlagen oder nicht, oder habe ich mich schon seit der erstellung falsch entschieden?


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

MLK1006 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Shadowpriester?
> 
> Ich bin gut mit priester d.h. ich kann doch wohl mit skill andere klassen schlagen oder nicht, oder habe ich mich schon seit der erstellung falsch entschieden?


Da steht bei Fazit: Priester ähnlich wie Hexer, es sind 2v2 Kombi möglich, aber Top Ranking kaum zu schaffen. 1800-2000 sind als SP machbar mit Schurke oder Hexer, aber Disc Priest ist leider das Non Plus Ultra in der Arena. Im 3v3 Das Top Team als Disc, im 5v5 spielt er auch seine Vorteile als Disc aus, da ist aber auch SP möglich.

Mit SP ist der ShadowPriester gemeint. Und ja, es ist leider so, das man mit SP gegenüber Disc Skillung im PvP im Moment sehr benachteiligt ist. Blizzard hat den SP leider nur PvE gebufft mit BC, dabei ist PvP voll auf der Strecke geblieben. Was dich früher keiner in Raids gerne mitgenommen hat warst du dafür im PvP unschlagbar. Heute ist es genau andersherum, im Raid bist du einer der beliebtesten Char, in der Arena kaum gefragt.


----------



## Schatten51 (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, Thoryia eben nur ein paar - ich will es mal "gängige, einfache" Kombinationen aufgezählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der SPriest nicht da nicht bei. Aber vielleicht kannst du deine Frage genauer spezifizieren MLK1006, dann wird dir bestimmt geholfen. Handelt es sich bei deiner Frage um 2on2/3on3/5on5 Fragen? Generelle Fragen? Teile es uns mit.

@Thoryia Ob man den Thread nun verändert oder nicht - ich finde belass ihn mal so. Es sollte lediglich der Hinweis bestehen, dass viele 2er/3er/5er Kombinationen ÜBER EINEM 2000er RATING so sind, wie du sie erwähnt hast. Was einem aber noch nicht hilft, dahin zu kommen, denn da hilft nur Skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und auf der von mir erwähnten Seite sind halt Berichte von Einzelpersonen - das ist absolut korrekt. Aber die beschreiben halt sehr gut, wie man diese 0815 Dudu/Krieger Dudu/Warlock oder was auch immer schlägt. ^^ Mehr wollte ich auch nicht sagen, nur das es halt meiner Meinung nach nicht DIE Kombination schlechthin gibt. Stein/Schere/Papier-Prinzip halt.


----------



## Schatten51 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal dein Fazit gelesen und ich muss ja mal sagen, dass einige der besten 2er Teams nen Warlock haben. Warlock + Dudu sind einfach DIE Klasse die am längsten durchhält. Du kannst Mana saugen, hast beide male CC, Warlock geht aufgrund des Heals nie OOM und Dudu - naja ich find die ziemlich unfair im 2er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was Paladin angeht - die erste Klasse die ne 3k Wertung hat, war nen Paladin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ja es kann gut sein das dessen Realmpool schlecht ist, aber Fakt bleibt, Palas halten unheimlich lange durch (Platte) und haben ne tolle Manaeffizienz. Nachteil natürlich mangelndes CC, hohe CC-Anfälligkeit und keine instants. Aber egal, das soll keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden sondern lediglich einige interessante Kommentarsammlung meinerseits.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Schau mal hier, >> http://www.sk-gaming.com/arena/2/all/all/all/all/ << Druide und WL, nur 10% Weltweit unter den Top Teams, im Gegensatz zu fast 22% Warri/Druid. Also da sollte sich der Druide eher ein Warri als Mate suchen finde ich. Und der WL, na ja wenn er unbedingt 2v2 gehen will ist der Dudu erste Wahl, wie oben in der Liste aufgeführt. Allerdings nur Platz 3 Weltweit, fand ich also nicht soooo doll. Aber ich ändere gleich ein wenig zu Gunsten des WL im Fazit, da hast Du recht.

Zu Deinem Pala, da hast Du leider was verpasst. Dieser 3k Paladin war ein Cheater, der nur über Wintrading dieses Ranking erreicht hat, und das sollte sich keiner zum Vorbild nehmen.

Solche Leute sind einfach nur verachtenswert, glücklicherweise wurden die mittlerweile gebannt! Ärgerlich ist nur, das die immer noch auf Platz eins stehen im Ranking, das sollte mal gelöscht werden.


----------



## Schatten51 (26. Mai 2008)

kk, dann habe ich die News zum Pala wohl verpasst - krieg wohl nicht alles mit, obwohl ich dachte ich wäre was das anging up2date ^^


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Da gab es sogar einen Artikel und ein Thread zu, schau mal hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40435&hl=


----------



## SixtenF (27. Mai 2008)

Wo ist der SV-Hunter? ist doch wohl eher die pvp skillung als der BM-Hunter :-) aber irgentwie denken die meisten bm sei total toll.

aber mir egal ich gehe sowiso lieber massenschnetzeln auf den schlachtfeldern :-)


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Na ist er es denn nicht, also der BM? Wenn nicht, was ist der SV Hunter, also welche Skillung hat der? Ich schreib gerne was anderes rein, grad bei Klassen wie dem Hunter wo ich mich nicht auskenne. 
Wenn Du mir Quellen bringst wo zu erkennen ist, das der BM nicht die Skillung für die Arena ist sondern der SV was auch immer das ist.

Also ich hab auf Platz 2 Weltweit noch eine 11/41/9 Skillung gefunden, ist das die genannte SV? Ausserdem kommt es beim Hunter nach meiner Liste sowieso weniger auf die Skillung an, denn Hunter hab ich ja als Empfehlung 5v5.
Da kann ja jeder seine Skillung probieren, steht auch so in der Liste. Sicher ist da auch SV möglich, ich denke aber das das aus dem Vorwort zu 5v5 hervorgeht.


----------



## m1Cha (27. Mai 2008)

hihi, ok ich schreib mal ohne meine nerd-kürzel...

also 2345 
ist: Mage,Warrior,Ele-Sham,Pala,Priest

2346:
Warlock, Warrior,Ele-Sham,Pala,Priest

euro comp:
Mage, Rogue, Warlock, Druid, Priest


euro comp wird gern in Bg9 von Sk usw gespielt.

und ja, ich finde 2on2 sinnlos 

im 3on3 gibt es halt rwp(rogue warlock druid) und rmp(rogue mage priest) und seit neuestem drw(druid rogue warrior) der rest ist kaum nennenstwert es gibt so exoten wie druid mage warrior aber naja ...


----------



## Schatten51 (27. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema Hunter:

SV = survival
BM = beastmaster
MM = marksman

Ich selbst habe wenig SV Hunter bisher gesehen, soll aber im Kommen sein. Kann sich ja jeder ne Meinung dazu bilden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich find MM ziemlich nice, Mana saugen ftw! (also ich habe keinen Hunter, aber so schnell mana saugen ist einfach nur fies *g*).


----------



## m1Cha (27. Mai 2008)

Das Nihilum Arena Team spielt im 3on3 so ein "DrainSetup" jedenfalls hab ich mal ein Video davon gesehn...
sie spielen warlock/hunter/drui

wobei ich net sicher bin oder der Hunter SV oder MM war.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Also meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach gibt es diese SV Hunter mit dem Stille Schuss im Low Ranking Bereich, aber ab 1900+ eben nicht mehr, bzw. sieht man ab dem Ranking kaum/keine Hunter im 2v2 und 3v3.


----------



## m1Cha (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe hauptsächlich im 3on3 Bracket gespielt mit mwd(mage,warrior,druid). Wir sind bei 2000-2050 fast nur auf rmp(rogue,mage,priest), rwd(rogue,warrior,druid) oder wrd(warlock,rogue,druid) getroffen und das waren krasse Anticombos zu uns, aber kaum Hunter-Teams...
Ich glaub wir hatten bei 1900-2000 mal gegen Hunter, Rogue, Druid gespielt die haben uns teilweiße gut verprügelt :>. Icetrap, Blind, Sap .....


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Jep das meine ich damit, es gibt vereinzelt solche Eperiment Kombos auch in hohen Rankings, aber die sind eher die Ausnahme.
Eure Combo ist auch nicht so die 3v3 Empfehlung grad wegen dem Fehlenden Dispell, da wäre ein Disc angebrachter gewesen, dann gibts keine Icetrap Probleme. Sap sollte bei guter Spielweise auch nicht gehen, da man sofort im Kampf sein sollte. Und Blind mit Insignie brechen sollte klar sein, so sind viele CC aufgehoben. 
Also im 3er seh ich nach wie vor als Top Team Mage, Rogue, Priest wegen Doppelt Dispell (Magie und Fluch) und beste CC.


----------



## m1Cha (27. Mai 2008)

Bis 2000 war das Team recht gut aber über 2000 wurde es echt schwer. Wir haben zwar nen paar mal gegen RMP/RWD gewonnen aber öfters verloren. Bis 2050 kamen wir dann war schluß, wenn ich nochma versuch hoch zu kommen, dann mit rmp.

Achso naja Blind/Sap combo ist sehr krass wenn man insigne aus einer Falle/Cyclone o.ä. usen musste.


----------



## hardok (28. Mai 2008)

sorry, aber du gibst keine argumente an. sachen wie sehr gute syergien, gegner controlle, mobilitaet, manadrain o.ae. als pro punkte angeben und z.b.  statationaerer heiler, silence anfaellig, fear anfaellig als contra argument. selbst wenn du auf leichte bzw. schwere gegnersetups eingegangen waerest, waere es irgendwo informativ, aber so ist es nur warme luft.

btw: mm hunter / resto druide ist zwar durch die 30 minuten matches extrem langweilig, aber mit das erfolgreichste setup, da das team krieger / druide einfach so abfarmt. nicht zu unrecht lange den hoechsten world rank gehabt.

im grossen und ganzen sehe ich kaum echte arenaerfahrung aus dem post. in kombination mit den teilweise dreisten posts im druiden forum ("ihr habt zu heilen ffs") und der aussage, dass du einen SP im pvp spielst (irgendwie inkonsequent, shadow ist auch der schwaechste pvp baum des priesters...), sollte sich niemand dieses thema ernsthaft durchlesen.


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Ok, das ist wirklich konstruktive Kritik. Ich habe mir aber nie und mit keinem Wort angemaßt, zu behaupten ich spiele all diese Klassen oder Kombos die da stehen.
Weiterhin steht auch da, das ich auf Mithilfe setze um den Thread regelmäßig zu editieren und zu vervollständigen. Das was Du da schreibst wäre zb eine solche Sache, allerdings wirfst Du mir nur etwas vor und ein paar Dinge in den Raum ohne mehr drauf einzugehen.

Mein Gegenvorschlag: Warum schreibst Du nicht mehr dazu, und ich editier es dann rein?

Dann zu Deinem Hunter/Druide: Wenn das so ein populäres Bracket ist warum taucht das nirgends auf in Most Played Highscore Listen? Auch seh ich kein solches Bracket in der Team Bewertung Highscore, sorry.

Zu meinem SP: Ich kann es mir erlauben SP zu spielen, denn es steht doch da, wer zum Fun geht an den geht das Manual nicht. Und es gibt auch Kombo die schwerer zu spielen sind, aber nicht unmöglich zu meistern oder auch mit völlig queren Kombo auf 2000+ zu kommen.
Das Manual ist an die Anfänger gerichtet, die hier mindestens einmal pro Woche anfragen: Hat es Sinn mit dem Mate oder mit der Kombo, mit 2 Huntern oder mit 3 Druiden^^ usw.
Leute mit Skill fragen hier nicht an bzw. schauen hier nicht rein, die spielen Arena seit Anbeginn. 
Wenn man sein S3 Full hat, Arena PKT am Cap, spricht wie bei mir nix dagegen, SP zu gehen mit exotischsten Brackets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn dann ist es eben nur JUST for FUN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (28. Mai 2008)

ja, habe vielleicht etwas zu forsch geschrieben. werde demnaechst (morgen denke ich) zumindest mal die setups beschreiben, die man oft trifft (fotms *cough*).


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Gegner Combos und eventueller Taktiken ist ein guter Vorschlag von Dir, ich wart mal ab was Du morgen bringst. Ich denke da kann man was draus machen das der Thread informativer wird.


----------



## m1Cha (28. Mai 2008)

Mich würden ja mal eure Armory links intressieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back to topic:

Ich find es äußerst schwer alle combos komplett zu erklären.
Ich meine als Beispiel "euro comp":
LU : Mage, Rogue,Priest, Warlock, Druid
Skillungen 17/0/44 ..... usw....

cc: sheep, frostnova, coc, frobo, blind, sap, poison, fear, mc, zwergn/draenei stun, fear, aoe fear, deathcoil, cyclone, roots, bearcharge, catstun,........

silences: counterspell, pet counterspell, kick, bearcharge, ....

spielweiße:

Das schreib ich jetzt nicht, weil ich schlafen geh - Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne also ich denke das is halt recht viel Text und wirklich lernen zu spielen lernt man in der praxis (oder auch net).


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich denke auch, hier eine "wenn" <>" dann" Auflistung zu machen, ist sinnlos. Wer Arena geht sollte zumindest die Möglichkeiten seines Char inklusive Counter und CC kennen.

Allerdings find ich die Idee von Hardok wirklich gut, ich hoffe da kommen neue hilfreiche Infos mit ins Manual.


----------



## hardok (29. Mai 2008)

kleine einleitung:
- ich werde mich aufs 2on2 bracket beschraenken, da alles andere zu komplex waere.
- die druiden und priesterteams beschreibe ich aus sicht der heiler, da ich die setups selber gespielt habe. alle anderen teams sind aus gegnerischer perspektive beschrieben.
- bei einigen setups werde ich mehr ins detail gehen, bei einigen nicht - darin liegt keine wertung.
- die angegebenen skillungen entsprechen entweder meinen vorlieben oder den von leuten, mit denen ich die setups gespielt habe - sie sollten sich nicht all zu gross von den fotm skillungen unterscheiden.

resto druide / mm jaeger:
------------------------------
SKILLUNGEN:
druide - restokin
druide - feral charge
jaeger - 2on2 mm

PRO: 
- sehr viel CC auf unabhaengigen DR (wirbelsturm, wurzeln, scatter, fallen, bash und je nach skillung des druidens feral charge)
- ueberaus gutes manadrain potential (skorpid gegen das dispellen vorausgesetzt)
- outlastteam, dass sich auch aus brenzeligen situationen gut retten kann
- pet, dass neben dem obligatorischen gift stack die gegnerischen heiler gut vom trinken abhalten kann
- heilungsreduzierung (aimed shot)
- offensiver dispell (arcane shot)
- sehr vielschichtiges setup durch die vielen moeglichkeiten

CONTRA:
- nach wie vor die minimum entfernung fuer fernkampf (je nach gegner)
- der jaeger ist manabhaengig und muss damit verdammt gut umgehen koennen
- das pet hat keine abhaertung und wird entsprechend leicht getoetet, falls man nicht aufpasst
- kein defensiver dispell (sheeps werden sehr oft zum 1vs2 fuehren)
- im high rated kommt es teilweise zu pervers langen matches von ueber 30 minuten laenge - nicht jedermanns sache
- der ms effekt hat eine recht lange castzeit
- der jaeger muss ueberdurchschnittlich gut spielen

ANTI SETUPS:
druide / hexer. der hexer wird auf nahkampfreichweite mit dem jaeger kuscheln und alles dotten, was sich ihm zeigt. auch die unzaehligen CC moeglichkeiten reichen nicht, um den schaden auf kurz oder lang entgegen zu wirken, da der gegnerische druide in baerform sehr langsam mit autoshot heruntergezergt werden muss (der jaeger wird dank manadrain kein mana mehr haben).
disc priester / hexer ist aehnlich unangenehm, jedoch ist der priester ein schoenes ziel fuer den vipernbiss und ein stationaerer heiler, was die chancen erhoeht.
2 dps teams sind "normal" schwer.

PRO SETUPS:
disc priester / [schurke, krieger]. das team hat keine moeglichkeit den vipernbiss zu entfernen und geht oom. durch die diversen cc moeglichkeiten koennen nahkaempfer kaum bis keinen schaden verursachen, was dazu fuehrt, dass manabrand keine gefahr ist. der priester wird so oder so damit beschaeftigt sein, die saeule zu kuscheln.
auch druide / krieger ist eher einfach zu besiegen, da der krieger zu 90% des kampfes nicht zum schaden machen kommt. nichts desto trotz dauern die kamepfe lange, da der druide oft in baerengestalt nur mit autoschuss gezergt wird (er verlaengert nur sein leiden, der ausgang ist meist der selbe wie /afk).

VIDEOS:
- infinity, babyroot
- cherekee & beasteh


resto druide / schurke:
---------------------------
SKILLUNGEN:
druide - restokin
druide - feral charge
schurke - shs

PRO: 
- sehr viel CC (wirbelsturm, wurzeln, stuns, blenden, bash und je nach skillung des druidens feral charge)
- durch die vielen CDs vom schurken sowohl burst, als auch outlast, je nachdem, wie das match laeuft
- heilungsreduzierung (wundgift)
- "defensiver dispell" aka mantel der schatten
- vanish als moeglichkeit zum match reset
- sehr vielschichtiges setup durch die vielen moeglichkeiten
- der eigene schurke kann durch shs viel druck auf gegnerische druiden aufbauen
- durch 2 stealthklassen wird der kampfbeginn meist selber bestimmt

CONTRA:
- blenden und wirbel liegen auf dem gleichen DR
- der schurke haelt durch seine lederruestung nicht so viel gegen nahkampfklassen aus, wenn seine cds verbraucht sind.
- nicht so leicht zu koordinieren, wie andere teams (target swaps oder CC swaps [DR]).

ANTI SETUPS:
krieger / paladin. segen der freiheit auf einem krieger, der einen schurken klatscht. mehr muss man nicht sagen. auch wenn krieger schon lange nicht mehr die unangefochtenen schurkenmoerder sind, so hat der paladin einfach viele hilfsmittel, um den krieger dazu zu machen (segen) und giftentfenrung (ms gegen kein ms).
krieger / druide ist auch sehr schwer durch abolish poison, aber hier kommt es darauf an, dass der schurke druck auf den druiden aufbaut, damit der eigene druide den krieger dauerhaft im cc halten kann. wenn dieser schritt gelingt, wird das match teilweise sogar leicht (also doch eher 50:50).

PRO SETUPS:
hexer / druide. das alte lied von schurken und stoffis. des weiteren hilft mantel der schatten gegen die gegnerischen dots ungemein.
bei hexer / priester trifft das gleiche zu.

VIDEOS:
- kleines, aber feines match gegen druid / warrior wie es laufen soll (siehe contra)
- sonny 3

*mehr kommt, wenn ich wieder zeit habe (hat viel zu lang gedauert und hab nur 2 setups geschafft -_-).*


----------



## Bav_Nachtwache (29. Mai 2008)

MM (Treffsicherheit)  VIEL BESSER als

BM  hunter+heildudu

wir reden von arena und nicht von bt, nur mal son anmerkung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bm hunter ist in arena benachteiligt,  da er weniger cc hat und nur alle 2 min burst....
bitte ändern^^


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Ok thx für die Info, dann werd ich das mit dem Hunter mal ab ändern. Ich hab mich halt an die Ranking Liste gehalten, da stand der BM mit 25% noch als Skillung auf Platz 1, allerdings seh ich grad auf absteigenden Ast mit -2,4%
Während 11/41/9 mit 18% aber am steigen ist, hat knapp 1% zugelegt. Also ist eine Trendwende bei der Hunter Skillung zu erkennen, die aber erst jetzt eingetreten zu sein scheint.

Ist diese 11/41/9 dann DIE ultimative MM Skillung für Hunter in der Arena im Moment? Dann würd ich die als erstes überarbeiten oben, und sonst erstmal auf mehr Input von Hardok warten.


----------



## hardok (30. Mai 2008)

die ultimative 2on2 und 3on3 skillung jedenfalls. liegt daran, dass man das pet einfach braucht und daher schnell und guenstig wiederbeleben muss. durch die 30% mehr speed kommt ein heiler im schergrat auch nur 1-2 ticks zum trinken, wenn er die bruecke herunterspringt. auch druiden in reisegestalt haengen das pet auf offener strecke nicht ab. die anderen punkte kompensieren etwas dmg und den trefferpunkte verlust aus dem SV baum.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Ok, 2v2 dahingehend überarbeitet. Was wäre dann die 3v3 Aufstellung für den Hunter wo er Land sieht gegen meine aufgeführte Nummer eins Kombo? Das würde ich dann auch mit einfügen.


----------



## hardok (30. Mai 2008)

mm jaeger / disc priester / druide: uebeles manadrain team mit 2 potentiellen heilern fuer notfall situaitionen. der priester in diesem setup spielt zu 95% offensiv, primaer manabrand, dispells und smite/gedankenschlag, nur in notfall situationen als heiler.  farmt andere 2 heiler setups in wenigen minuten ab, kann aber nicht viel gegen krieger / schurke / druide ausrichten.
mm / jaeger / sl-sl hexer / druide: ehemals beliebtes setup, verliert aber gegen jedes 2 melee setup aka fotm krieger / schurke / druide. dieses setup tut sich nach wie vor aber sehr gut gegen rmp.
mm jaeger / sl-slhexer / disc priester: in der theorie das maximum, was man an manadrain heranziehen kann. in der praxis aber zu leicht zu kontrollieren und sehr nahkampfanfaellig. gab es anfang von s3 aber noch vermehrt.
mm jaeger / schurke / druide: hier ist der vipern biss ausnahmsweise nur ein bonus. der schurke fixiert ein focus ziel auf eine stelle und der jaeger entlaed seine rotation auf das focus, waerend der druide den gegnerischen heiler im cc haelt. hab das setup bis vor 2 wochen lange gespielt und es hat sehr viel spass gemacht, da sehr viel cc vorhanden ist. leider war resto schamane / vergelter / krieger eine ziemliche anti combo und die ist bei uns im rp leider zu haeufig im high rated vertreten.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Ok, also die Hunter Kombo wie sie da steht bei mir ist schon iwo die beste, allerdings schwer zu spielen. Dann ist Hunter wirklich nicht so zu empfehlen im 3er, vor allem nach wie vor nicht für Beginner oder was meinst Du?

Und die erste Kombo MM Hunter/ Disc und Druid, da wäre ein SP dann wohl angebrachter bei der 95% offensiven Ausrichtung, oder? Der macht schneller mehr DMG und kann in den 5% wo es erforderlich ist auch schnell als Notheiler einspringen.

Ich wart mal was Du dazu schreibst und ändere dann eventuell.


----------



## Samsei (30. Mai 2008)

*grummel*
Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen nur den Threat am Anfang.....
Und da hast du gesagt Hexer Dudu sei schwer.....war das ein Tippfehler?

Und hey ich empfele als Jäger

im 2on2
1. Jäger Schurke
2. Jäger Dudu
3. Jäger EleSchami
4. Jäger Pala
5. Jäger Priest

im 3on3:
1. Jäger Dudu Priest (Mit der Kombi ist der beste Jäger auf 2700)
2. Jäger Dudu Mage

im 5on5:
1. da gibt es zuviel gute Kombis
2. Ich empfele.....Jäger, MS Krieger, Heal Dudu, Dizi Priest, Healpala(habe nen neues team aufgemacht...bisher 25:0)


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Da steht: zu empfehlen, allerdings TOP Rankings schwerer zu erreichen bei WL/Druid im 2er.

Zum Hunter im 2er gabs eine Veränderung in meiner Auflistung, die umschreibt eine neue eingetretene Situation.

Das was Du da alles aufführst ist Schwachfug. Es steht ja da, perfekt gespielte Hunter können mit einigen Klassen Arena gehen, die Anfänger an die der Thread gerichtet ist sollten möglichst den Empfehlungen folgen.

Es ist wie überall in WoW, es gibt vereinzelt absolute Spitzen Könner, die schaffen auch mit unmöglichsten Kombos Top Werte. Aus diesem Grund lege ich auf einzelne Teams die mal ein 2700+ Wert geschafft haben nicht sonderlich Wert in meiner Bewertung, dazu kommt noch Stichwort Wintrading und 3K Paladin im 2v2.

Wenn eine der aufgeführten Kombos die Du da nennst so gut ist, wäre sie im Most Played Ranking vertreten da sich so etwas ja schnell rumspricht und es dann Nachahmer gibt. Aber es ist nicht eine davon zu finden, was mir sagt: Nicht leicht zu spielen oder nicht Gut oder beides und daher zu unpopulär.

Im 5er sind wir ja einer Meinung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2008)

was mit healshami + ms krieger?
sollte im 2er besser gehen als eleshami


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Post mal eine Skillung und begründe warum die besser ist. 

Ich war bei Schamane wegen dem nicht geeignet im 2v2 relativ faul eine andere Skillung mit dem MS Warri zusammen zu finden muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (30. Mai 2008)

Hunter/Druid wird im 2v2 nicht so oft gespielt, weil es einfach extremstes Timing zwischen den beiden erfordert. Spiele das Setup selber, und da, oder vor allem wegen der Tatsache, dass es sehr neu ist, gibt es das einfach noch nicht so oft.
Aber dass es nicht erfolgreich ist?!?! Nur weils nicht alle spielen heißt das nicht dass es schlecht is! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Hab ja schon heut früh überarbeitet, schau mal oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (30. Mai 2008)

ups  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (30. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ok, also die Hunter Kombo wie sie da steht bei mir ist schon iwo die beste, allerdings schwer zu spielen. Dann ist Hunter wirklich nicht so zu empfehlen im 3er, vor allem nach wie vor nicht für Beginner oder was meinst Du?
> 
> Und die erste Kombo MM Hunter/ Disc und Druid, da wäre ein SP dann wohl angebrachter bei der 95% offensiven Ausrichtung, oder? Der macht schneller mehr DMG und kann in den 5% wo es erforderlich ist auch schnell als Notheiler einspringen.
> 
> Ich wart mal was Du dazu schreibst und ändere dann eventuell.


es geht darum, dass eine schmerzunterdrueckung in kombination mit einem weiteren heiler meistens > als 2 heiler ist und der disc waerend dessen weiter offensiv spielen kann. dann ist geskillte zauberzeit beim massendispell pflicht und geskillte instants + geskilltes dispellen. manabrand skalliert ja eh nicht mit spelldmg, weshalb ein SP einfach nur den nachteil des besseren focus ziels haette.

wenn der oder die gegnerischen heiler erstmal oom sind, kann man auch mit zauberstab und autoschuss das match beenden. bis dahin muessen alle ueberleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Das leuchtet ein. Änderung geht rein, allerdings nur das Druid/Hunter/Rogue Team. Ich möchte die Leute einfach nicht mit zu vielen Möglichkeiten überfordern, da Hunter Teams im 3v3 nur für wirklich Skillige Hunter gedacht sind das Manual aber eher den Anfängern helfen soll.


----------



## m1Cha (31. Mai 2008)

hunter/warri/ele + pala/priest killer.


----------



## hardok (31. Mai 2008)

> post mal eine Skillung und begründe warum die besser ist.
> 
> Ich war bei Schamane wegen dem nicht geeignet im 2v2 relativ faul eine andere Skillung mit dem MS Warri zusammen zu finden muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen.



resto schamane + krieger ist btw ein sehr gut laufendes setup.
der schamane bietet dem krieger mit dem wf toetem und kampfrausch mehr support als jeder andere heiler.
dann kommt dazu, dass er durch purge alle buffs samt hots und priesterschilde von gegnern reinigt, was diverse druiden und priester teams zu freekills macht. bei druiden lassen sie z. b. immer nur 1 stack LB auf dem ziel, damit kein endheal durchgeht, etc. durch erdung kann auch ein CC lastiges team oft nicht genug abstand halten. wurde schon so oft von einem schwert-spec-krieger und einem resto schami weggebursted, ohne dass mein partner mir haette helfen koennen.
das team verfuegt zwar ueber keinerlei CC ausser slows und drohruf, aber dafuer kann ein resto schamane von allen heilern am besten im dmg mithelfen zuzueglich seines supports.


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Ok, gib mal eine Resto Schami Skillung, dann überarbeite ich oben.



m1Cha schrieb:


> hunter/warri/ele + pala/priest killer.


Versteh ich gerade nicht, kannst Du es im Satz schreiben? Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht wer da von wem der Killer ist.


----------



## Mofriese (31. Mai 2008)

DA SEHT IHRS! BUFFT DIE SCHAMANEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: DIE VERSTÄRKER SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH! Am besten nur mich! Auf gehts Blizzard.
(Denkt an Roberto Blanco bevor ihr mir was an den Kopf werft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

FUFUFU raus aus meinem Thread du FLAM000r! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (31. Mai 2008)

ok ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das die Kombination:

Hunter+Warrior+Ele-Shami & Priest+Pala

sehr stark ist (und sie enthält einen Hunter!)


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> ok ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das die Kombination:
> 
> Hunter+Warrior+Ele-Shami & Priest+Pala
> 
> sehr stark ist (und sie enthält einen Hunter!)


Ja das finde ich schön das Du das auch so denkst, aber was willst Du mir damit nun sagen? Ich meine die Kombo steht doch als Empfehlung bei 5v5? Es ist eine der Möglichkeiten bei 5v5, da tun sich aber sehr viele auf. Aber genau Deine da hab ich auch als Empfohlene für den Hunter stehen von Anbeginn an, also was genau willst Du mir noch sagen?

Wenn da was mit der Skillung nicht in Ordnung ist, dann verstehe ich das, aber ich hab ja drauf hingewiesen das es im 5v5 keine ultimative Skillung gibt und sich niemand an meine Vorgabe zu halten braucht. Da kann gern Experimentiert werden.


----------



## Buddits (31. Mai 2008)

Hmm was mich ein bissl wundert ist: Warum wird hier für den Schamanen die Eleskillung bevorzugt obwohl die meisten Arenaschmis healer sind?^^


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Hmm was mich ein bissl wundert ist: Warum wird hier für den Schamanen die Eleskillung bevorzugt obwohl die meisten Arenaschmis healer sind?^^


Es können nicht die meisten sein, denn schau mal hier ich hab Schamane schon eingegeben was als meist gespielte Skillung ist mit 20,5% im Highranking über 2200. Im Moment noch 40/0/21, zwar auf Absteigendem Ast, aber immer noch führend. 
Heal mit 0/9/52 holt zwar auf aber ist noch drunter. Allerdings lasse ich mich gerne von 2k+ Schami eines besseren belehren und schreib die Skillung um. Ich hatte heute schon einmal ein Post deswegen und warte noch auf die Heal Skillung die er angeschrieben hat.


----------



## Ronas (31. Mai 2008)

cooler fred,gut zusammengefasst danke dafür


----------



## Hyper121 (1. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Paladin ist in keiner Skillung im 2v2 und 3v3 zu empfehlen. Als Holy oder auch als Retri geht er allerdings im 5v5 so richtig ab!



Naja ich habe da leider ganz andere Erfahrungen:
Retri Pala , Ms Warri, Resto Shammy
Die Combo geht so extrem ab, weil der Pala und der Warri mit Windfury extreme Dmgspitzen haben die nur sehr sehr schwer wegzuhealen sind.
Ist meiner Meinung nach eins der besten 3on3 Line Ups, nur leider sehr sehr selten gespielt. Doch wenn man es ordentlich spielt, ist es einfach nur Imba.

Aber ansonsten geiler Threat
 Vote 4 Sticky!


----------



## m1Cha (1. Juni 2008)

retri,ms,heal-shami is krasses 3on3 team was n priest oder mage "1-hiten" kann.


----------



## Thoryia (1. Juni 2008)

Ich geb euch beiden völlig recht, man kann tatsächlich beobachten, wie jetzt zum Ende der Season 3 absolute Anti Kombos zu den oben genannten meist gespielten Kombos entstehen und erfolgreich gespielt werden. Allerdings sind diese sehr Equip Lastig und werden meist von absoluten Könnern gespielt die ihr Equip aufs Äußerste ausgereizt haben.

Die wollte ich aber mit dem Manual nicht erreichen, denn die wissen zu 100% wie es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (1. Juni 2008)

wie gesagt es gibt keine perfekte combo,aber finde das geschriebene nicht schlecht


----------



## m1Cha (2. Juni 2008)

Mit (fast) jeder Combo kann man 2k schaffen wenn die Absprachen stimmen und jeder weiß was Sache ist.
Das wichtigste sind eigtl. die CC-Absprachen bzw. Target-switches im richtigen Moment.


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Ja aber unmögliche Kombos sind einfach unheimlich schwerer auf 2000 zu bekommen als leicht zu spielende. Grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich recht, aber das steht ja auch in meinem Eingangspost.

Wenn man dann das nötige Equipment und dann nach einer kompletten Saison (hoffentlich) den nötigen Skill hat, kann man auch mit Exoten Kombos herum probieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerai (4. Juni 2008)

ich finde du hast das setup mit Schurke (Täuschung) Magier (Frost) und Druide (Resto)
vergessen


----------



## Thoryia (5. Juni 2008)

Nein habe ich nicht, das war Absicht. Alle 3 haben bessere Kombo Möglichkeiten, Schurke und Magier zb. mit Priester. Und Druide im 2er mit Warri. Der Druide bringt dem Team nicht so viel wie ein Diszi Priester, da nur Hots auf 2 Targets einfach nicht genug sind. CC hat RMP auch mehr als genug, so das Cyclone nicht so vermisst würde. Sicher ist Deine Kombo spielbar, aber RMP ist nun mal das Non Plus Ultra im 3er.

Es ging hier ja nie darum ALLE Möglichkeiten aufzulisten, die mit enormer Erfahrung spielbar sind, denn das sind fast alle Kombo. Es ging darum, den Anfängern ein Team zu präsentieren, mit dem viele andere auf 2000+ Wertungen gekommen sind, weil das Bracket sich relativ einfach spielen lässt zusammen.


----------



## hardok (5. Juni 2008)

es ist ziemlich bloedsinnig sachen wie "aber rmp ist nun mal das non plus ultra im 3er" zu schrieben, da es einfach nicht objektiv ist. abgesehen davon, dass das team von allen teams split targeteing sei dank am meisten koordination und absprache braucht, entwickeln sich _IMMER_ anti setups gegen viel gespielte setups. krieger / schurke / druide z.b. muss nur zusehen, dass der mage gewirbelt wird und der priester liegt in kuerzester zeit im dreck. wenn der burst im cc nicht geklappt hat, macht rwd einfach auch split dps: shs schurke kontrolliert den magier, krieger spielt das sandsack spiel auf dem schurken und der druide kuschelt einfach die saeule. auf dauer gewinnt unter garantie das rwd team, da es 2 ms effekte nutzen kann und de rpriester nicht zum manabrennen kommt. sollten alle dds auf die gegnerischen heiler gehen, so hat auch der druide den vorteil, da er als einziger heiler die unangenehmen shatter kombos ziemlich effektiv umgehen kann und 2 nahkaempfer eifnach >  catser + nahkaempfer ist, sofern es nicht um cc geht.
so, antimatch gegen eins der meist verbreiteten teams beschrieben, aber bedeutet dies nun, dass rwd das non plus ultra im 3on3 ist? *nein!* alles mit einem pala im team (auch retri) hat einfach einen vorteil gegen rwd. blase + sds sind unglaublich uebele mittelchen. es wird immer funktionierende setups geben, aber es wird nie ein non plus ultra geben (stichwort hexer + priester und die aufkommenden priester + schurken teams).



du solltest dringend mehr objektivitaet in deine beitraege bekommen, sonst wird das hier nur eine lahme sammlung von fotm setups.

ich warte eigentlich darauf, dass ein erfahrender schurke oder magier rm in dem mass ebeschriebt, wie ich die beispiele beschrieben habe. das wuerde viele setups in einem anderen licht stehen lassen.


----------



## Thoryia (5. Juni 2008)

Hardok, diese Grundsatz Disskussion hatten wir doch schonmal. Das es zu JEDER Kombo eine Anti Kombo gibt, steht ausser Frage, nur spielt diese Anti Kombo auf dem High Ranking, und wenn ja wie oft? KAUM, und das ist der Knackpunkt. 

Denn meistens haben genau diese Antikombo des empfohlenem Lineups mehrere Anti Kombo denen sie nicht gewachsen sind um überhaupt auf ein 2200+ Ranking zu kommen, in dem RMP sich so verbreitet tummelt! Theorie und Praxis, in der Theorie ist es einfach zu schreiben das und dies Team ist DIE Kombo um RMP zu schlagen, nur in der Praxis schaffen es kaum Teams auf eben diese Wertung!

Denn mal ehrlich, was mit welcher Kombo zu schlagen ist, das haben doch die Leute nicht erst jetzt rausgekriegt. Und Weltweit meist gespielt ist RMP im 3er, da beisst die Maus kein Faden ab, und das kommt ja nicht von irgendwo her oder ist eine Erfindung von mir.

Es geht doch hier nicht darum, mit welcher Kombo man die "Beste" weil meist gespielte schlagen kann, sondern um: Welche ist die am schnellsten auf 2K zu pushende, weil am "einfachsten" zu spielende und im Durchschnitt eher leichte Gegner als die 1-2 schweren Gegner, die eben grad einem dieser Anti Team entsprechen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Juni 2008)

2v2 Shami Resto 0-20-41: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...051005013505301

+ ms warri

-shami ist beweglich und ziemlich robust (instant reisegestalt, 13k rüstung, 10% ausweichen, -50% snare)
-ms + wf totem + kampfrausch bringt extreme dmg spitzen
-sonst auch totems für und gegen alles
-purgen
-gut gespielt ewig mana

vor allem shami ist nicht einfahc zu spielen, aber diese kombo kann mit skill leicht die 2k meistern


----------



## m1Cha (5. Juni 2008)

Habe RMP gespielt und : Warrior, rogue, Druid sind nicht unschaffbar.
Auserdem sollte der Druide nicht den Mage sondern den Priester Wirbeln wegen Manaburn, da der Mage das Cyclone eh Countern wird.
RMP wird auf den Krieger gehn, den Rogue sheepn/rooten bis er seine CD's geused hat, dann wird passend geswitchd, wenn der Schurke keine Hots hat und der Mage eine shattercombo machen kann.

Das Problem ist, wenn man den Mage Cycloned wird der Schurke am Krieger kleben und der Schurke brügelt quasi allein auf den Priester, der nicht sterben wird bis er oom ist. Sobald der Mage DR hat auf cyclone wird er einen Sheepn, da kein Gegener auf ihm ist der ihn vom Casten abhält.

Das schlimmste an einem Mage ist, wenn er frei casten kann ohne Druck auf sich.

Das ganze sieht besser aus wenn Krieger+Rogue dauerhaft auf den Mage gehn, mann muss halt blink mit charge und sstep abpassen.
Die Gefahr ist hier nur, das der Priester frei burnen kann.

Ach blabla .... keine Ahnung testet es einfach.


----------



## hardok (5. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Habe RMP gespielt und : Warrior, rogue, Druid sind nicht unschaffbar.
> Auserdem sollte der Druide nicht den Mage sondern den Priester Wirbeln wegen Manaburn, da der Mage das Cyclone eh Countern wird.
> RMP wird auf den Krieger gehn, den Rogue sheepn/rooten bis er seine CD's geused hat, dann wird passend geswitchd, wenn der Schurke keine Hots hat und der Mage eine shattercombo machen kann.
> 
> ...



ein priester kann kein mana brennen, wenn ein s3 krieger und ein s3 schurke mit illiblades an ihm steht. er geht mit circa 90% mana noch waerend des ps down, sobald ein 5 CP expose armor auf ihm wirkt. der magier muss gewirbelt werden, da er dem krieger mit sheep gefaehrlich werden kann. bleib der CC eines schurken, der per insignien, berserkerwut, wurzeln in schacht gehalten werden kann. frueher haben wir den magier als focus genommen und beim eisblock target swap gemacht und den priester genuked. funktioniert nicht mehr wie frueher, da zu viele priester im top rated rmp high end pve teile anhaben und sie ungestoert den magier zu gut am leben halten. 
schau dir mal sonny 3 an, dort sieht man teilweise sehr gut, wie sie priester im rmp nuken.


----------



## Denewardtor (5. Juni 2008)

die combos wiederholen sich, vorallem bei 2vs2....


----------



## Thoryia (6. Juni 2008)

Das liegt vor allem daran, das eine Empfehlung für die eine Klasse logischerweise auch eine Empfehlung für die andere Klasse ist, grad im 2v2.


----------



## m1Cha (6. Juni 2008)

Wenn man mit 2 dd's auf den Heiler geht sind die beiden gegnerischen dd's frei (außer cyclone was gecountert wird).
Somit können diese locker den Krieger/Schurke vom Priest vernhalten.


----------



## Thoryia (8. Juni 2008)

Gibts eigentlich jemanden, der RMP erfolgreich mit einem SP gespielt hat? Wenn ja welche Wertung geschafft, Taktiken, was waren Anti Kombo und welche eher leicht usw?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte hier eine Liste zusammenstellen mit eurer Hilfe, die das jeweils EINFACHSTE und vor allem am LEICHTESTEN zu spielende Team in jeder Arena aufführt, so das Ihr möglichst schnell eine möglichst hohe Wertung erreichen könnt!
> Ich fand diesen Link hier so interessant, >>>Klick hier!<<<das mir die Idee kam zu diesem Thread, wo ich diese Informationen mit eurer Hilfe so nach und nach zusammenzutragen will.
> ...


hmm bin gerade drauf gestoßen und finde es cool das du so eine auflistung gemacht hast aber man kann nie davon sprechen das das team "das beste" ist weil es auch ziemlich auf den skill und die spielweise ankommt aber generell gesehen hast du da was feines aufgelistet Danke^^


----------



## Thoryia (8. Juni 2008)

Ja danke, beste meint eigentlich leichtest zu spielende für die jeweilige Klasse in der aufgeführten Kombo. Und bitte keine Fullquotes bei so langen Post, das macht es arg unübersichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (8. Juni 2008)

RMP mit SP ?

jo : 2300+

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=78007


----------



## Thoryia (8. Juni 2008)

Hast Du selber gespielt micha? Wenn ja was waren Angstgegner, wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst und was waren eher die einfachen Kombo?


----------



## m1Cha (8. Juni 2008)

Nö, habe ich nicht selbst gespielt nur RMP(diszi) und MWD.
Finde das video aber gut.


----------



## Thoryia (8. Juni 2008)

Wollte es mir anschauen, funktioniert aber grad iwo nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Edit: Habe es heute geladen bekommen, ist sehr nice gemacht, Musik gefällt mir sogar mal, das ist selten bei Videos. Leider ist es aus Sicht des Rogue gezeigt, die SP Sicht hätte mich mehr interessiert. 
Dann ist mir auch aufgefallen, das der SP stets Opferrolle hatte und gestorben ist, Vote nach wie vor für Platte tragende SP in der Arena, denn als Stoffi das Maintarget sein macht auf Dauer kein Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draenaja (9. Juni 2008)

also schamane im 2er mit nem ms geht ab wenn mans kann.also 2k rating find ich ist kein problem als resto schami mit nem ms und im 3er ms und vergelter nehmen da is mit skill die 2k locker in beiden teams drin.klar ele schamane hats nur im 5er wirklich gut aber gegen druid/ms im 2er hab ich so gut wie nie probs mit meinem warri.im 3er gibs 1op kombo die berühmte rmp-combo wo eigentlich keiner wirklich was amchen kann


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

Resto Shami + MS warri ist wohl die beste Combo für einen Shami im 2on2. (Krieger bevorzugt wohl nen druid)

Im 3on3 gibts mehr: 
Resto Sham+Retri+ms
Resto Sham+holypala+ms
Ele Sham+holypala+ms
alle 3sind relativ stark und wenn der Shami was rafft mit groundingtotem und earthshock können die auch gegen RMP oder RWD gewinnen. (mit Glück wie immer)

5on5 ist der Ele halt aufgrund seiner Fähigkeit zu bursten beliebt.
Instants, Herorism/Bloodlust, Healn, Totems, Shocks, .... usw


----------



## Terratec (11. Juni 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Resto Shami + MS warri ist wohl die beste Combo für einen Shami im 2on2. (Krieger bevorzugt wohl nen druid)
> 
> Im 3on3 gibts mehr:
> Resto Sham+Retri+ms
> ...


Oh ich würde Resto/MS net unterschätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ein Krieger mit Bote des Sturms (wegen dem Proc) und einem WF-Totem kann einem Healdudu ziemlich einheitzen. Und sobald der Druide sein CC nicht mehr offensiev einsetzen kann ist es (fast immer) ein Lose. Grund ist einfach, dass ein Schami ab nem bestimmten Equip, schon das Mana das er durch sein Wasserschild bekommt reicht, dass er Healerteams gegenheilen kann. Disci/Rogue is das zwar eine Ausnahme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber Alles in Allem, hängt es eben doch, wie so oft, eine Sache des Equips, des Glücks, und (leider) immer weniger des Skills  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (12. Juni 2008)

Puh...harter Stoff. Der TE hat mal einige gute Setups vergessen.

2on2: MM Hunter / SHS Rogue 

Diese Combo bietet sehr guten CC und sehr starken Burst. Man KANN gegen jedes Setup ausser Paladin +x gewinnen. Und hey, es macht bock das Team neu zu starten und den ach so geilen Druid + Warri einfach den Warri umzuklatschen.  Der Druck auf dem Gegner ist immens. Optimal mit Human Rogue, der einfach in die Arena gehen kann und den dudu rausholt. Leider spiele ich mit nem Zwerg, wo der Vorteil eines Menschen Rogues einfach zu krass wäre. 

Man Focused einfach den DD und gibt dem Healer beim Popout sofort nen Blind, diesen MUSS der Gegner mit Trinket brechen. Dann kommt halt direkt Scatter/Trap und win. Falls nicht hat man noch den Silence und nen SAP.  WEnn die Kette klappt liegt alles. Schwer ists gegen Mage/ ROgue und Pala+x. Pala muss ja nix können gegen uns. Sds/Sdf an und schon ists aus.


2on2: MS Warrior + Schami (Heal!!!) auf unserem Pool ne Standart Combo. wenig CC aber Gift dispell + unnormalen Reg für den Schami. +WF und MS ist der Druck auf den Gegner extrem hoch für Heal+DD.

3on3: Disc Priest + MM Hunter + Druid.  Porno Combo schlechthin. Drain , übelster Druck auf Healer durch Manaburn, Pain Supression, heftigem CC. Sauschwer zu spielen, aber DIE countercombo für RMP.  Der Dudu cc´t und Hottet, der Priest hottet, dottet und lauer auf die Möglichkeit für Fear/ Burn. Der Hunter macht dmg auf irgendwas , legt fallen und DRAINED. gegen die Combo loosen die meisten Single Healer Combos einfach am Burn.

3on3: Retri + Healschami + Warri?  ist nicht die beste Combo aber dafür gibt es die SOOO oft. Standartcombo halt, sollte man aufführen. 2 Melees 
+WF
+SDF
+SDK
+Heroism

- CC anfällig 
-Caster Combos mit Mage


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

Nun, danke für Deine Auflistung. Nur leider ist eben nicht Sinn dieses Thread gewesen, DAS Über Imba Unschlagbare Team zu krönen (ich weiss der Thread Titel ist etwas missverständlich) sondern das am LEICHTESTEN auf ein Rating von 2000+ zu spielende, und zwar für jeweils die eigene Klasse!

Mit keinem Wort steht da Druid/Warri ist unschlagbar, aber es ist eine Tatsache das man mit der Kombo und nur mittelmäßiger Spielweise schnell hoch kommt. Deine MM Hunter/Rogue Kombo allerdings setzt enormes Können voraus und ist vielleicht die Anti Kombo gegen DAS 2v2 Team Druid/Warri, hat es aber ungleich schwerer überhaupt diese 2000+ Region zu erreichen wo sich diese Druid/Warri Kombo so gehäuft tummelt.

Das liegt eben daran wie schon so oft aufgeführt, das die meisten Anti Kombos der oben genannten"besten" weil am leichtesten zu spielenden Empfohlenen Kombo viel mehr Gegner Kombo haben auf dem Weg zu 2000+ als eben diese Empfohlene!

Und daher finde ich die Empfehlung durchaus gerechtfertigt. Natürlich darf niemand glauben oder hoffen das die empfohlene unschlagbar ist, aber es ist eben ungleich schwerer, da Gegner Teams rar gesät sind aber sie sind auf jeden Fall vorhanden, ohne Frage!

Zu Deinem 3v3 Team das steht doch auch bei mir als empfohlene Kombo auflistet, allerdings mit vertauschtem Healer. Ich seh den Schami eher als DD als einen Retri, da der Pala zu sehr Equip abhängig ist und dieses Manual an die S1 Anfänger gerichtet ist. Sicher macht ein S3 Retri Schaden, aber an die Leute die S3 voll haben geht das Manual eben nicht, denn die können experimentieren auf Teufel komm raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Móloch (12. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts eig. mit folgender combo aus....

2v2 iszi +Vergelter.  (Heal dudu stadt diszi)

3v3 diszi+vergelter+feral (Heal dudu stadt diszi)

///////////////////////////

Gleich combo wie oben nur diesmal dudu als healer, währe der dudu besser geeignet?....was währe logischer und besser, was passt gar net rein und is nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## m1Cha (13. Juni 2008)

2v2 iszi +Vergelter. (Heal dudu stadt diszi)

3v3 diszi+vergelter+feral (Heal dudu stadt diszi)

->
Kaum CC
Kein MS-Debuff
Wenig dmg output


----------



## sno0zy (13. Juni 2008)

also ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ziemlich bedauerlich das bestimmte klassen im 2on2 derart schwierig zu spielen sind, wenn man bedenkt das healer reichlich manareg, gute defensive skills und meistens einen nicht-managebundenen DD als partner haben. managebundene DDs sind meiner meinung nach in der hinsicht unterlegen, da sie im grunde gezwungen werden eine weitere DD klasse zu nehmen um schnellstmöglich einen gegner umzunuken und 2on1 den sieg zu holen. geht man trotzdem mit einem healer rein wird man wohl merken wie schnell man doch oom gehen kann, oder verliert spätestens nach nem halbstündigen fight gegen einen pala/diszi die lust an dem vorhaben.

jetzt stellt sich doch die frage, was zum geier man nuken soll. der dudu kommt erst ausm stealth wenn sein m8 dmg frisst, der pala hat seinen bubble und bei diszis kann man im 2on2 schon fast nicht mehr von nuken sprechen. wahrscheinlich rennen sie dann noch um irgendeine säule während der warri kniesehne verteilt oder der schurke stunnt und konstant dmg macht - die zeit spielt für ja sie. geht man hingegen auf den DD, dann kannste schonmal 30k dmg + die anderen 30k von deinem m8 austeilen bevor beide trotzdem verrecken.

also sollte CC der schlüssel zum erfolg sein. blöd dabei ist nur das dudu´s durch gestaltenwechel fast überall rauskommen sowie der pala zugegebenermaßen einmalig durch den bubble auch... so oder so kann niemand sagen wann er die insigne benutzt, einen instant raushaut und wieder hinter einer säule verschwindet. dann kommen zwischendurch immer hots oder grössere heals durch und die sache ist geritzt. 

speziell bei frostmagiern finde ich die tatsache recht fies das ihm durch den segen der freiheit/gestaltenwechsel einiges an instant dmg vorenthalten wird... aber alles in allem soll das kein whine post werden, ich komme schon iWie zurecht. statt klassen nerfs zu fordern, würde ich eher die meinung vertreten: die säulen müssen aus den arenen entfernt werden.


----------



## Thoryia (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich find den Ice Mage in der Arena saustark, da jetzt die Säulen zu entfernen damit Du in Ruhe durchcasten kannst kommt einem Buff der Klasse gleich.


----------



## Triferon der Grill (15. Juni 2008)

Soso das soll also heissen im Arena Kampf sollte man als Feuermagier am besten garnicht antreten?
Mal ehrlich solche Threads bringen es meines erachtens nicht!
Es kommt drauf an wie der einzelne seine Klasse spielt und aufs Teamplay net auf die Klasse an sich!


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Antreten kannst Du in der Arena wie Du magst, nur wirst Du mit einem Feuermage im 1200er Bereich landen. Aber wie gesagt, wer an seiner Skillung hängt und zb. gern unmögliche Kombo wie Hunter/Hunter spielen will kein Ding. Der Thread ist wie der letzte Satz sagt an die Leute gerichtet, die gewinnen wollen, an niemanden sonst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (15. Juni 2008)

Feuermage schafft locker 1250! 
Im Ernst: Spiel frost oder lass es.
17/0/44 alles andere taugt nichts.


----------



## Rô5î (16. Juni 2008)

stimmt nicht so ganz! es gibt erfolgreiche pyro/schurken kombos...
aber generell ist mage im pvp eigentlich frost geskillt.


----------



## Delhoven (16. Juni 2008)

Ich wollts gerade sagen. Wie krass ist denn bitte Firemage +Rogue. Die gibbet auch High Rated. Also die gehen gut ab. Aber gegen Harte CC Combos wirds nacht der Burst Phase halt eng.

Was halt auch recht geil ist und nicht schwer zu zocken ist Dual Rogue. Ideal beides Humans. Ist in unsrem Pool platz 2 oder 3. Sehr geil, aber halt Gearabhängig. Gerade hier haben viele sogar nen Mutilate Rogue im T6 dabei. Nur um halt den Schaden pervers zu steigern. Der Shs Rogue macht dann halt die Reste weg.


Zu Hunter Rogue. Ja ist hart zu spielen. Aber eben drum sehr interessant. Ich habe die Combo so selten gesehen, aber wir haben so vieles weggerollt. =)


----------



## Schatten51 (16. Juni 2008)

Hm manche haben den Sinn des Threads immer noch nicht verstanden (ja ich weiss - bei mir hats auch was gedauert, aber ich glaub ich habs jetzt ^^). Es geht hier um die "am leichtesten zu spielende Kombination", mit der man "leicht" auf ein 2k+ Rating kommt. JEDE Klasse kann mit JEDER Kombo auf ein 2k+ Rating kommen. Auch ein Feuermage mit nem Schurken. ABER: Dies setzt entweder ne Menge Skill voraus, den richtigen Realmpool (was hier noch gar nicht erwähnt/diskutiert wurde) oder eben passende Ausrüstung.

In diesem Thread geht es aber um den 0815 Arenaspieler bzw. einen Anfänger, der maximal das S1 Set voll hat und eben NICHT den Skill hat, mit jeder anderen Klasse auf ein solches Rating zu kommen. Thoryia will anhand seines Threads folgendes aufzeigen (bitte berichtige mich wenn ich das auch falsch verstanden habe):

a) Welches Bracket und
b) welche Skillung man wählen sollte, um "leicht" auf ein 2k+ Rating zu kommen

Wenn du deinen Feuermage spielen willst, hindert dich keiner daran. Spiel ihn und komm auf 1200 (ich berichtige mich - 1250 @ m1cha). Vorausgesetzt du bist kein Pro. Wenn du zu den glücklichen Leuten gehörst, die PVP richtig drauf haben, hol dir nen Schurken als Partner und knack die 2.3k Wertung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin aber nun ehrlich gesagt auch mal dafür nen Thread zu eröffnen, mit Taktiken diverser Kombinationen. Ich zumindest lese das hier so langsam raus, da jeder seinen Senf dazugeben will, was man mit welcher Klasse doch so gut machen kann. Sprich: "Ich habe gehört/gelesen/gesehen, dass Kombination XY auf meinem Server zu den besten gehört. Die machen das so und so". Finde ich ne gute Sache und könnte auch mal diskutiert werden, aber ich denke dafür sollten wir einen neuen Thread eröffnen, da es in diesem Thread wie gesagt nicht (direkt) um Taktiken geht, sondern s.o.


Zu guter letzt: Bitte berichtigt mich, wenn das was ich geschrieben habe falsch ist, dann geh ich in die Ecke und schäm mich ne Runde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedestroyer2008 (16. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> *Druide, Heal(*8/11/42) + Krieger, MS(*33/28/0) Empfehlung im 2v2, zurzeit noch das meist gespielte Team Weltweit!*


*
wieso ist bei der krieger ms skillung kein taktiker? ^^ also in def noch 3 punkte denke mal das ist gut für pvp*


----------



## Rô5î (17. Juni 2008)

okay, also back to topic:

meiner meinung nach ist im 2v2 die am EINFACHSTEN zu spielende kombo mit der man imo an ein 2k rating kommt  schurke/schurke

am bessten beide human oder undead. einer lolstep, einer kombat und mit pve gear oder auch beide lolstep.

wtf, das ist so unglaublich...


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (17. Juni 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Puh...harter Stoff. Der TE hat mal einige gute Setups vergessen.
> 
> 2on2: MM Hunter / SHS Rogue
> 
> Diese Combo bietet sehr guten CC und sehr starken Burst. Man KANN gegen jedes Setup ausser Paladin +x gewinnen.



naja gegen SHS/Disc keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester kuschelt die Säulen und Rogue hängt am Hunter. Das ende vom Spiel ist der tote Hunter und gevanishter Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn du deinen Feuermage spielen willst, hindert dich keiner daran. Spiel ihn und komm auf 1200 (ich berichtige mich - 1250 @ m1cha). Vorausgesetzt du bist kein Pro. Wenn du zu den glücklichen Leuten gehörst, die PVP richtig drauf haben, hol dir nen Schurken als Partner und knack die 2.3k Wertung. victory.gif


Ein Pro würde nicht auf die Idee kommen Deepfire zu skillen und einen Combatrogue zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein im Ernst.
TE hat eine Skillung vergessen die mehr im Kommen ist. 43/5/13
Ich spiele einen Priester mit dieser Skillung und kann mit Sicherheit behaupten, dass auch ein SHS sich an meinem Schild totkloppt. Fazit: Mein Rogue killt Hunter und ich kille Rogue^^

Noch eine Kleinigkeit. Ich verstehe zwar wieso ihr alle so geil auf Druiden seid aber denkt doch mal an die Möglichkeit des Dispellens. Ich muss sagen, dass für Rogue/Priester sämtliche Druidenkombos ein Witz sind weil ein Priester aus einem Druiden einen stationären Heiler macht und da sind wir uns doch einig wieviele andere Klassen besser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles läuft immer gleich ab: Schurke hängt am DD und Priester läuft Richtung Druide um Fear zu setzen. Da Dispelln ein Instant ist wird Priester den Druiden früher oder später kriegen. Durch permanentes Reingen bekommt Druid's Mate kaum Heal, HoTs werden entfernt und 5xWundgift stackt durch. Sobald Druide seine Insignie used um Fear zu brechen kommt Blind/Sap und das Ganze ist gelaufen. 
Natürlich ist Krieger/Druide kein Freekill aber dennoch keine Antikombo für Rogue/Priester.
Und die Skillung solltest du erwähnen, ich komme von Blutdurst und sehe fast nur noch diese Art von Discpriester.


----------



## Baltimus (17. Juni 2008)

Thedestroyer2008 schrieb:


> wieso ist bei der krieger ms skillung kein taktiker? ^^ also in def noch 3 punkte denke mal das ist gut für pvp


Bin mir nicht sicher,also korrigiert mich wenns falsch ist, aber gab es mit irgendeinem Patch nicht das Feature, das Krieger sowieso bis zu xx Wut beim Haltungswechsel bekommen? Bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher.

Mfg Balti


----------



## Thoryia (20. Juni 2008)

Woha hier war ja die Tage gewaltig was los gewesen! Hab leider etwas vernachlässigt jetzt so kurz vor S4. Danke für das Feedback von euch allen! Ach und Schatten51, es ist genau so gemeint wie Du es erkannt hast, danke sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bitte euch alle lasst uns eine Woche warten, bis S4 endlich da ist. Dann werden sicherlich einige neue interessante Sachen passieren, die ich dann oben einarbeite bzw. überarbeite. Jetzt so kurz vor Ablauf von S3 möchte ich erstmal allen danken, die Anregungen und Tips beigetragen haben und hoffe das geht fleissig weiter bei S4! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rosi, was du da mit Rogue/Rogue im 2er schreibst hab ich mir auch überlegt, denn ich war letztens mit 2 Kumpels aus Spass 3er Rogue/Rogue/SP. Das lief unglaublich gut, in der einen Spass Woche 20:3 Siege und schon über Waffen Rating...

Mentor diese 42/5/13 Skillung als Disc-Damage Priest sieht auch sehr interessant aus, ich werd das alles im Auge behalten ab nächste Woche, lasst mich wissen was daraus geworden ist!

Wir sehen bzw. lesen uns hoffentlich hier nächste Woche, wenn wir alle S4 antesten. Bis dahin Stay Tuned und vergesst mich nicht mit neuen Infos und Erfahrungen zu füttern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass und viel Erfolg in der Arena!


----------



## mofsens (20. Juni 2008)

triferon, das is so LEIDER nicht richtig :/ kannst ja mal mit 2 hexern gegen 2krieger antreten ^^ kriegst die min 30 sec nich von der backe etc pp.... es kommt nunmal mehr auf das setup an zur zeit un da gibts, wie man weltweit in wow beobachten kann, nunmal klare top zusammenstellungen..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Nun, danke für Deine Auflistung. Nur leider ist eben nicht Sinn dieses Thread gewesen, DAS Über Imba Unschlagbare Team zu krönen (ich weiss der Thread Titel ist etwas missverständlich) sondern das am LEICHTESTEN auf ein Rating von 2000+ zu spielende, und zwar für jeweils die eigene Klasse!



dann änder shami im 2er bitte auf resto. ein ms hat 0 support für den ele, der im focus so gut wie keinen shcaden machn kann

restoskillung siehe seite 4


----------



## Níght06 (6. Juli 2008)

kein Sticky bitte.

Was der Typ hier erzählt ist totaler dreck.

wenn schon Dudu ms combo dann sollte der warri taktiker geskillt sein und nicht so wie du gimp es vorschlägst "33/28/0"


33/25/3 in der ms restro druid combo  pflicht.


EDIT:

mein mimimi geht noch weiter!

im 3on3 ist VERGELTER, MS und Restro Schami  auch eine spitzen combo.  aber nicht mal aufgelistet! bad bad bad. wenn man keine ahnung fresse halten plx..

EDIT:

mein mimimi geht nochmal weiter!

im 2on2 ist restro schami und MS ebenfalls eine nicht zu unterschätzende combo.  hier aber nicht mal aufgelistet n/c


----------



## Schatten51 (7. Juli 2008)

Aha und wieder mal einer der den Sinn des Threads nicht versteht. Wunderbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normal würd ich sagen l2p, aber in diesem Fall würd ich vorschlagen: l2read. Hier kann jeder KONSTRUKTIVE Kritik anbringen, die dann auch gerne eingearbeitet wird, damit der Thread aktuell gehalten wird (mit aktuell ist S4 gemeint). Wenn du also meinst, die von dir gezeigten Kombis sollten enthalten sein, dann 

1. gib Gründe an,
2. zeig auf wo du das gelesen hast, dass es eine der top Kombinationen ist,
3. flame nicht.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

Night06 reicht mein Ignore nicht auf Deine Kindischen PN Flame Versuche? Was hast Du nur für ein Problem, hat Dich keiner lieb?

Ach und danke Schatten51, ich weiss nicht was der Typ für ein Problem hat, erst versucht er mich persönlich per PN zu flamen und jetzt hier.

Habs reportet, bitte löscht meinen und Schatten seinen dann auch wenn ihr den Typen da gelöscht habt, da es ja dann kein Sinn mehr macht. Danke.


----------



## Lucelia (7. Juli 2008)

kann mich da Night nur anschließen in dem Punkt, dass MS/Healdrood/Vergelter so die schmerzhafteste und eine der besten 3v3-Kombos ist.

Der Paladin kann halt in der Arena auch mehr als nur Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> kann mich da Night nur anschließen in dem Punkt, dass MS/Healdrood/Vergelter so die schmerzhafteste und eine der besten 3v3-Kombos ist.
> 
> Der Paladin kann halt in der Arena auch mehr als nur Heilen
> 
> ...


Es geht nicht um können oder nicht können, nicht um Full S3 Retri oder was auch immer, bitte Eingangspost KOMPLETT und unter Umständen MEHRMALS lesen, falls es am Verstehen hapert. Danke.

Nochmal als Tip: Der Thread ist einzig da, um Aufzuzeigen welche die MEISTgespielten Combos ab/über 2000+ sind weil eben am leichtesten auf dieses Ranking zu pushen, und daher auch so oft auf solchen Wertungen anzutreffen! Und dabei rede ich nicht von irgendeinem Realmpool wo jeder mit grünem Equip schon auf 2K kommt, sondern WELTWEIT.

Zeigt mir bitte nur EINEN Realmpool WELTWEIT wo eure Zitat "MS/Healdrood/Vergelter" Kombo so oft vertreten ist, das es berechtigt wäre, diese als 3er Top Empfehlung zu erwähnen.

Ich habe grad mal gesucht, und genau *EIN* Team Weltweit gefunden, das im Moment auf ein Rating von 2000 spielt mit MS/Healdrood/Vergelter. Ich glaube nicht, das man dann dieses Bracket ernsthaft erwähnen sollte, und stehe weiterhin dazu, das der Holy in dem Bracket die beste Wahl ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2008)

aber er hat recht, niemand spielt im 2er nen eleshami. als shami spielt man im 2er resto ms oder lässt s bleiben

wie schon mehrmals erwähnt und von dir irgendwie ignoriert

genauso im 3er als schamane der leicht an die 2k will, der spielt retri-ms-resto oder holy-ms-resto


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber er hat recht, niemand spielt im 2er nen eleshami. als shami spielt man im 2er resto ms oder lässt s bleiben
> 
> wie schon mehrmals erwähnt und von dir irgendwie ignoriert
> 
> genauso im 3er als schamane der leicht an die 2k will, der spielt retri-ms-resto oder holy-ms-resto


Ja entschuldige bitte, aber ich hab das nicht ignoriert sondern wie weiter oben erwähnt sah ich so kurz vor S4 keinen Änderungsbedarf mehr und wollte erst den Start der neuen Saison abwarten. Das ich es als nicht empfehlenswert betrachte mit einem Schami die 2k anzupeilen war noch ein Grund. Und was er da schreibt ist eh unwichtig, weil das Krieger Team im 2v2 weiterhin Druide/MS ist, auch in S4.

Allerdings ändere ich die Skillung nun beim Schami im 2er.


----------



## Níght06 (7. Juli 2008)

Thoryja der unterschied ist das ich wahrscheinlich mehr erfahrung habe als du. und ich probiere dich nicht bloß zustellen o.ä. es sind einfach nur fakten.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (8. Juli 2008)

welche rasse macht fürn warri denn am meisten sinn ?

orc wegen berserker / widerstand gegen betäubung / axt-spezialist ?
undead wegen fearimmun / widerstand gegen shadow-dmg / kanibalismus ?
tauren wegen stun / widerstand gegen natur-schaden / +5% hp ?
troll wegen berserker / +regeneration / wurfwaffen bzw. bogen-spezialist ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2008)

tja das musst du selber entscheiden O.o welche volksfähigkeit dir am ehsten zusagt. egal was du nimsmt, du kannst immer gleich erfolgreich spielen


----------



## Lerai (17. Juli 2008)

auf die schnelle fällt mir auf, das follgendes Lineup für Druide und Jäger meiner Ansicht nach besser zu spiele ist als die von dir angebenen.

Heil Druide / Diszipriest / MM Hunter  = Der Hunter kann wahlweiße durch einen gut pve Equipten Schurken ersetzt werden, mit Hunter aber die Beste Mana drain                                             .                                                        Combo, und meiner Ansicht nach auch das beste 2 heiler lineup in 3v3. Dieses Lineup ist für Hunter und Druide meiner Ansicht 
.                                                        nach besser als die von dir angegebenen.


----------



## Shadoweffect (18. Juli 2008)

Disc Priest + Mutilate Rogue
Shadow Priest + Mutilate Rogue
Disc Priest + Shadowstep Rogue
Shadow Priest + Shadowstep Rogue
Moonkin + Shadowstep Rogue

Meine Liebling-Combos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

mal ne frage(falls du dich auskennst)
wer ist bester partner fuer multilate schurke?


----------



## Shadoweffect (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mal ne frage(falls du dich auskennst)
> wer ist bester partner fuer multilate schurke?



Ein Dispeller!
Sonst bist du zu anfällig gegenüber Snares usw. Dazu eignet sich wohl am besten ein Diszi-Priest.


----------



## Zerp (20. Juli 2008)

Yep würde Prie nehmen :>


----------



## Alkanis (15. August 2008)

Also bei uns aufm Server sind Dudu/hexer und SP/Schurke die erfolgreichsten ^^. Laut dem ersten Post ist High Ranking ja mit beiden total schwer xD
Dual Mage is auch toll ^^ Macht Spaß


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. August 2008)

> mal ne frage(falls du dich auskennst)
> wer ist bester partner fuer multilate schurke?



Ich würde mal ganz Spontan sagen Retri Pala...
Kann nämlich auch disppelen =P



So sieht das dan aus, wenn sie spielen Oô
meiner Meinung nach eines der besten PvP Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ja der Schurke ist teilweise auch auf Lolstep geskillt :/
comments auf der ursprünglichen seite meinen jedoch, er spiele hauptsächlich multilate )


----------



## м@πGф (26. August 2008)

Fang ruhig an zu lachen, aber ich spiele z.Z. auch gerne Mage + Disc

Mein Mage rennt mit 13k hp rum und geht einfach nicht down. 2x Eisblock, Eisbarriere, Machtwort Schild, Schmerzunterdrückung...

10 Sekunden von begin: Eisbarriere, Manaschild, Frostschild, Machtwort: Schild (Jaja...Manaschild ^^ ).

Volles Mana und 4 Schilder + nen unkaputtbarer Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (27. August 2008)

wieso sollte ich den mage auch töten wenn ich ihn einfach leerburnen kann?


----------



## Peishi (27. August 2008)

Rogue Rogue im 2on2
Rogue Rogue Druid im 3on3

ende! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und an den vorcaster mage da vor mir: alle spells die in der vorbereitung gemacht wurden und nicht länger als 30sek halten werden beim start entfernt


----------



## Shadoweffect (1. September 2008)

Schurke + Retri ist ne frustrierende Kackkombo.
Der einzige Grund dass sie erfolgreich ist dass beide Klassen Druiden-Konterklassen sind und Druiden recht stark vertreten sind.


----------



## Dunham (2. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Schurke + Retri ist ne frustrierende Kackkombo.
> Der einzige Grund dass sie erfolgreich ist dass beide Klassen Druiden-Konterklassen sind und Druiden recht stark vertreten sind.



da man mit schurke retri eig alle combos mit dudu problemlos schaffen sollte.... und da 90% der topteams dudus sind... ist die combo sicherlich beim hochspielen frustrierend aber auf highrating a dream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (2. September 2008)

Ich finde eine 3vs3 combo hier nicht und zwar:

MM Hunter - MS Warri - Heal Dudu

Da das die Aufstellung von meinen Freunden und mir ist, würden mich Erfahrungen oder Tipps sehr interessieren. Natürlich auch mögliche Probleme.

gruß


----------



## Thoryia (7. September 2008)

Níght06 schrieb:


> Thoryja der unterschied ist das ich wahrscheinlich mehr erfahrung habe als du. und ich probiere dich nicht bloß zustellen o.ä. es sind einfach nur fakten.


Dann zeig mir bitte im Worldranking diese tollen Teams die Du da aufzählst, Du mit Deiner tollen Erfahrung. Wie geschrieben, es geht hier nicht um irgend einen Gimp Server wo jeder WNB Erfahrung habende wie Du scheinbar einer bist ein toller Hecht ist, sondern um Weltweile Erfahrungen, die man auch gerne auf meinem Link nachlesen kann.

Dann sollte dieser Thread zum nachdenken anregen und zur Diskussion. Wenn aber Kinder wie Du daher kommen, die Ihre Fäkalsprache hier abladen müssen, zeigt mir das Dein geistiges Tiefflieger Niveau. Also Erzähle DU mir bitte nix von Erfahrungen, denn eine Erfahrung solltest Du auf Deinem weiteren Lebensweg schleunigst nachholen: 

Lerne anständige Umgangsformen wenn Du ernst genommen werden willst.

Ach und eins noch, Leute die von sich behaupten die meiste Erfahrung zu haben, sich in irgendwas besonders auszukennen, die tollsten zu sein, den längsten zu haben, den meisten Sex usw haben in der Regel nie eine Freundin gehabt, einen ganz kleinen und können nix. 

DAS mein lieber sind die ERFAHRUNGEN die ich in meinem Leben gemacht habe, und das ist schon um einige Jahre länger als Deins.


----------



## Baltimus (7. September 2008)

Gut argumentiert Thoryia(deinen Post über mir mein ich), kann dir nur zustimmen.

Könntest du evtl. im 3er bei Ele-Schami/Holy-Pala/Krieger den Ele ind Resto umschreiben? Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeguckt, aber ich glaube, dass Resto/Holy/Krieger atm erfolgreicher ist als Ele/Holy/Krieger.

MfG Balti


----------



## crizzle (8. September 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Fang ruhig an zu lachen, aber ich spiele z.Z. auch gerne Mage + Disc
> 
> Mein Mage rennt mit 13k hp rum und geht einfach nicht down. 2x Eisblock, Eisbarriere, Machtwort Schild, Schmerzunterdrückung...
> 
> ...





hm gegen euch würd ich ma gerne spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


"unkaputtbarer heiler"  dauer purge aufn diszi und ms effekt vom krieger hf !


----------



## crizzle (8. September 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir bitte im Worldranking diese tollen Teams die Du da aufzählst, Du mit Deiner tollen Erfahrung. Wie geschrieben, es geht hier nicht um irgend einen Gimp Server wo jeder WNB Erfahrung habende wie Du scheinbar einer bist ein toller Hecht ist, sondern um Weltweile Erfahrungen, die man auch gerne auf meinem Link nachlesen kann.
> 
> Dann sollte dieser Thread zum nachdenken anregen und zur Diskussion. Wenn aber Kinder wie Du daher kommen, die Ihre Fäkalsprache hier abladen müssen, zeigt mir das Dein geistiges Tiefflieger Niveau. Also Erzähle DU mir bitte nix von Erfahrungen, denn eine Erfahrung solltest Du auf Deinem weiteren Lebensweg schleunigst nachholen:
> 
> ...



denke mal du sprichst von dir selbst Oo... opfer XD^^


----------



## Ötzalan (8. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich finde eine 3vs3 combo hier nicht und zwar:
> 
> MM Hunter - MS Warri - Heal Dudu
> 
> ...



Hi nochmal.

Ich weiss, hier sind die meisten damit beschäftigt sich anzugiften, aber vielleicht hat ja doch noch Jemand Zeit für eine Auskunft zu meinem Zitat!

Es ist zwar unüblich, aber ich wollte mal schauen ob man Foren tatsächlich zum Austauschen von Erfahrungen und Tipps benutzen kann. 

gruß


----------



## Dunham (8. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> hm gegen euch würd ich ma gerne spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt überleg mal wieso dann priestermage in etwa gleichoft auf highrating ist wie mage schurke?
ein krieger gegen nen mage der auf zeit spielt. da lach ich ja^^.
ein mage der, wenn er auf zeit spielt, seine noven (auch petnoven) teilweise für was anderes hat außer dmg machen. schafft es locker einen krieger komplett (min.90%) des kampfes außem fight zu halten (ohne dispells).
das beispiel war jetzt gegen krieger dudu.
da du ja antscheinend krieger schami spielt, wird die sache noch einfacher:
schamanen ccn. (sheep, sheep sheep fear. und falls möglich mindconrtol und counter.)
wärend dessen macht der mage den krieger (inklusive eines extrem guten targetccs) einfach down.


ps: eisige adern + seele der macht = imba (sollte zwar mal weggepatched werden geht aber immer noch.)


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

2on2: Mage / Dudu & Dudu / Hexer
3on3: 2x Rogue / Dudu
5on5: Vengaboys


----------



## Élida (11. September 2008)

hast net eine combo für shadwo´s un druide is im 5er fürn arsch


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich nicht gewundert das kein Verstärker Schami da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

